# Direct fit coilovers for '98 200sx 1.6L



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I have previously bought some "ebay" coilovers made by Vaos. When i was installing them they were not a direct fit over my struts. The spring was too skinny to fit on my struts. I installed them anyway and tried to put my stock rubber things back on the top and bottom of my coilovers. When i drove, they made a lot of noise, like popping and banging. Anyone know why that noise was there? Where could i get the perfect fit coilovers for my '98 200sx 1.6L????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you know what you should be doing. so do it.


----------

